# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  HQI, Leds, Lumens, Watts e PAR

## Paulo Gordinho

Boas,

Andei a fazer umas contas para tentar perceber quantos Leds são necessários para substituir uma HQI de 150W para um nano. Os resultados foram no minimo confusos. Gostava de ver se alguem consegue ajudar nisto.

As contas foram:

1 HQI de 150W tem cerca de 10000 lumens.
1 Led de 3W tem cerca de 100 lumens

ou seja necessitava de 100 Leds de 100 lumens para a substituição.
Isto está errado de certeza porque o rendimento do Led é sem duvida superior ao das HQI e o total dava 300W.

Por outro lado, encontrei um site tinha uma comparação real de crescimento de plantas. A relação era entre HQI 400W e 100W de leds. O crescimento era identico nos 2. Conclusão: para substituir 150W necessitava de cerca de 40W de Leds. Várias calhas comerciais dão equivalencias semelhantes. Assim apenas necessitava de 12 Leds de 3W que emitem cerca de 1200 lumens.

Alguem consegue explicar como é que 1200 lumens em Leds podem equivaler a 10000 lumens de HQI?

Uma das explicações possiveis é que as HQI dão 10000 lumens em todas as direcções e os Leds apenas iluminam 120º. Ora sem reflector e fazendo as contas aos mesmos 120º as HQI ainda dariam pelo menos 3300 lumens. Mesmo assim bastante mais que os Leds.

Ainda li num forum frances que apesar dos Leds darem menos lumens, o PAR é bastante superior. 

De qualquer maneira mandei vir 10 Leds de 3W brancos e mais 10 de Azuis para montar a calhar e ver como se porta. Pelo que tenho visto os 20 Leds devem dar mais luz que uma HQI de 150W, mas nao consigo explicar a diferença nos lumens dos 2 sistemas.

Alguem consegue lançar alguma luz sobre o assunto?

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
Não te vou ajudar com a tua duvida porque tambem tenho a mesma, ainda não pesquisei bem sobre o assunto mas uma coisa não bate certo, um led de 100 lumens consome 3watts? isso é estranho, tenho uma moonlight de 1W e conta com 18 leds, creio que o erro vem dai...
tambem estou a pensar mudar para leds..
De onde mandas-te vir?
Abraço

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Há leds de muitas potencias, desde uns mW a uns 100W. As contas são para os Leds de 3W que dão realmente 100 lumens. 




> Boas,
> Não te vou ajudar com a tua duvida porque tambem tenho a mesma, ainda não pesquisei bem sobre o assunto mas uma coisa não bate certo, um led de 100 lumens consome 3watts? isso é estranho, tenho uma moonlight de 1W e conta com 18 leds, creio que o erro vem dai...
> tambem estou a pensar mudar para leds..
> De onde mandas-te vir?
> Abraço

----------


## António Vitor

olha que nem todos os leds nascem iguais...

teoricamente já existem no mercado leds com mais 50% de potência por watt que hqi...mas não sei não...
 :Big Grin:

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Já que estamos neste assunto e realmente ando bastante tentado a mudar, o que vos parece isto?
http://www.bydemes.com/detalles.asp?...subfamilia=202

----------


## Marcos Martins

> Há leds de muitas potencias, desde uns mW a uns 100W. As contas são para os Leds de 3W que dão realmente 100 lumens.


Eu isso sei, o que queria dizer era que o ideal seria encontrar uma boa relação potencia/lumens.
Muitos lumens com a minima potencia..
Não sei se me faço entender.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Pelo que percebi a relação potencia / lumens é falsa quando se tratam de leds, por isso é que 100W de leds equivale a 400W HQI, embora tenham bastante menos lumens.

Comparação Leds / HID com plantas:
LED Testing - HomeGrownLights.com




> Observations
> Plants under LED lighting grew much quicker than HID, which is most obvious in the first 2 weeks of pictures.  The leaves of the 
> plants under the Procyon 100 were larger in size comparatively.  The leaves of the plants under the HPS were smaller and thicker.  
> Their added thickness could be a defense mechanism against the extra infrared radiation emitted by the HPS, specifically as a 
> consequence of added waxy epidermal layers to prevent water losses.  This could be a hypothesis for further testing.  
> 
> Data/Conclusions
> Average weight of HID plants: 51.9 grams
> Average weight of LED plants: 52.7 grams
> ...

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Boas Paulo,

Os leds mais populares em DIY norte-americanos são os Cree Q5...
DealExtreme: $6.27 Cree XR-E Q5 Emitter on Premium Star (228LM at 1A)




> - 3.7V typical driving voltage
> - Manufacturer Rated 228 Lumens at 1000mA input current:
> 
> 350mA: 107~114lm700mA: 171.2~182.4lm1000mA: 214 ~ 228lm


Como podes ver, estes leds conseguem produzir cerca de 220 lumens com a alimentação normal de 1000mA. Nas especificações não menciona a potência, mas, salvo erro, P = VxI = 3.7 x 1 = 3.7W de dissipação de energia, portanto, provavelmente uns 3W de luz.

Os leds azuis funcionam no máximo a 700mA e portanto têm ligeiramente menos intensidade luminosa.

Para os 10000 lumens, daria uns 45 leds desses Q5. Como já vi referido em alguns fóruns, parece que se consegue a mesma intensidade luminosa de 1W de T5 com 0.5W de leds de alta intensidade. Por essas contas, o número de leds passaria para os 22 a 23. Em termos subjectivos, e por intuição, acho que algo como 32 leds (16 brancos + 16 azuis), estrategicamente colodados, conseguem dar conta do resultado.  :SbOk:

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Já agora, recomendo este tópico...

http://www.reefforum.net/f112/calha-...led-diy-17034/

e afinal talvez 48 leds em vez dos 32... esta calha DIY num site americano está um espectáculo...

http://www.reefcentral.com/forums/sh...readid=1587273

foi feita precisamente para substituir uma iluminação HQI e com validação dos valores PAR em vários locais do layout.  :SbOk3: 

aparentemente para ele os leds ficaram em cerca de 350 dólares... depois os drivers de corrente, dissipadores em alumínio, ventoínhas, acrescentam mais uns 200 dólares ao custo final...

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

A calha do reef central dá cerca de 10000 lumens, e gasta 144W

Uma HQI de 150W tem cerca de 15000 lumens e gasta 150W.

Esta é a minha eterna duvida. Uma lampada de 150W não chega nem de perto para iluminar os 300L. Eu tenho cerca de 350L e preciso de 3 HQI de 250W ou seja 750W.

Isto é que ainda ninguem explicou, porque é que apesar de menos lumens aparentemente temos a mesma luz, com potencias bastante inferiores.

Mesmo com leds menos efecientes consegue-se montar uma calha com 100 leds de 100 lumens que dá os mesmos 10000 no total.

Quanto ao preço dos Leds, se formos para os chineses ficam a 1 cada led de 3W (100 lumens), ou seja gasto pouco mais que 100 e faço a calha.

Se for para os leds de 200 lumens preciso de 50, e ficam-me por 300

Ainda tenho os de 10W (600 lumens). Precisava apenas de 16 e ficavam uns 150 todos.

Já agora, 3 HQI de 250W e respectivos balastros electronicos ficam por mais de 500. 

Bem, os 20 leds para o namo do papá estão a caminho. Vou tentar tirar umas fotos do nano com a HQI de 150W e com os leds para ver a diferença.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Se deres uma olhada na apresentação do Sanjay sobre iluminação, acho que mais importante do que watts e lumens, é o valor de PAR nos vários níveis do aquário. E nessa calha do reef central ele mediu os valores e nos dois "montes" principais de incidência dos leds, na parte mais próxima da superfície acho que tem valores muito bons para SPS. Na zona do areão já é menor mas acho que adequada para corais moles.

Há outro aspecto, enquanto nas calhas HQI a luz é difundida para cima, para os lados e para baixo, nos leds a luz é mais concentrada e direccionada unicamente para baixo, habitualmente com um feixe de 60º, e no caso de se usar ópticas, de 45º e 30º por exemplo, consegue-se ainda mais intensidade e capacidade de alcance da luz na coluna de água vs uma maior cobertuda de área.

Uma das vantagens a longo prazo é a duração média de vida dos leds, que segundo testes aponta para uns 10 anos sem perda de performance significativa. Nas lâmpadas HQI acho que é necessário substituir a lâmpada de 3 em 3 anos. É aqui que está a principal vantagem da iluminação led em termos de custos.

Leds de 3W a 1 euro? É bom demais... duvido... pode é ser um conjunto de leds que consome 3W mas a intensidade luminosa deve ficar muito abaixo disso...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Jose Miranda

Boas Paulo
A minha intervenção tem apenas a vér com uma duvida.
Esta tua afirmação:
"Esta é a minha eterna duvida. Uma lampada de 150W não chega nem de perto para iluminar os 300L. Eu tenho cerca de 350L e preciso de 3 HQI de 250W ou seja 750W."
Deves ser enganado possivelmente.
Eu tenho 500 litros iluminados com HQI 150W x 2 , 70 cm de coluna de agua e no entanto tenho corais duros na areia, no alto das rochas, tridacnas na areia sem nenhum problema.
Tu estas a dizer que para 350 litros tens que ter 3 x 250W??? - é certamente um engano nao????

Para essa litragem só necessitas de 2 x 150W HQI + uma ou duas T5 actinicas e vais ver que conssegues ter todo o tipo de corais.
+ potencia só serve para gastar dinheiro, utiliza esse dinheiro para outros equipamentos se necessitares.
Quanto aos Leds tambem estou a pençar em fazer algumas experiencias, mas do que vi aconcelho a irem com alguma atençao...
Por vezes os DIY não compençam.
Se fazerem contas ao material, e ao tempo gasto nas montagens(nunca se conta o tempo gasto nos projectos mas tempo é dinheiro), maior parte das vezes fica mais barato e mais bem feito se comprarem de fabrica.
A nao ser que como eu gostem de brincar ao Professor Pardal (brincar com eletronica e bricolage)    :SbRequin2: 

Jose Miranda

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Há outro aspecto, enquanto nas calhas HQI a luz é difundida para cima, para os lados e para baixo, nos leds a luz é mais concentrada e direccionada unicamente para baixo, habitualmente com um feixe de 60º, e no caso de se usar ópticas, de 45º e 30º por exemplo, consegue-se ainda mais intensidade e capacidade de alcance da luz na coluna de água vs uma maior cobertuda de área.


Essa é a unica explicação porque menos lumens fazem o mesmo efeito.




> Uma das vantagens a longo prazo é a duração média de vida dos leds, que segundo testes aponta para uns 10 anos sem perda de performance significativa. Nas lâmpadas HQI acho que é necessário substituir a lâmpada de 3 em 3 anos. É aqui que está a principal vantagem da iluminação led em termos de custos.


Não, a maior vantagem mesmo é o consumo. Mas tem muitas mais vantagens, como controlar a temperatura da cor facilmente e regulavel. E com os leds a 1, o preço também é uma grande vantagem.





> Leds de 3W a 1 euro? É bom demais... duvido... pode é ser um conjunto de leds que consome 3W mas a intensidade luminosa deve ficar muito abaixo disso...


Como está descrito na mensagem anterior, dão 100 lumens. preciso de 100 leds para fazer uma calha com 10000 lumens, ou seja gasto 100 em leds. Preço ridiculo contando que cada HQI custa uns 80. Até aqui fico por 1/3 do preço das HQI.

Nota que eu ja comprei os leds de 3W (100 lumens) a 2, o após ter pago o fornecedor mandou-me um mail a dizer o seguinte:




> Good news :recently we have a 1w white leds discount sale 
> Purchase above 50pcs :USD1.2 per one piece

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas Paulo
> A minha intervenção tem apenas a vér com uma duvida.
> Esta tua afirmação:
> "Esta é a minha eterna duvida. Uma lampada de 150W não chega nem de perto para iluminar os 300L. Eu tenho cerca de 350L e preciso de 3 HQI de 250W ou seja 750W."
> Deves ser enganado possivelmente.
> Eu tenho 500 litros iluminados com HQI 150W x 2 , 70 cm de coluna de agua e no entanto tenho corais duros na areia, no alto das rochas, tridacnas na areia sem nenhum problema.
> Tu estas a dizer que para 350 litros tens que ter 3 x 250W??? - é certamente um engano nao????


Não, não é engano. É mesmo isso.




> Para essa litragem só necessitas de 2 x 150W HQI + uma ou duas T5 actinicas e vais ver que conssegues ter todo o tipo de corais.
> + potencia só serve para gastar dinheiro, utiliza esse dinheiro para outros equipamentos se necessitares.


Já tive isso assim. Não estava grande coisa. Concordo que possivelmente me safava com 3x150W. Mas assim é que está bom. Tenho talvez a mesma proporção de W/litro que alguns aquas de referencia tipo Carlos Mota ou Paulo Marinheiro.




> Quanto aos Leds tambem estou a pençar em fazer algumas experiencias, mas do que vi aconcelho a irem com alguma atençao...
> Por vezes os DIY não compençam.
> Se fazerem contas ao material, e ao tempo gasto nas montagens(nunca se conta o tempo gasto nos projectos mas tempo é dinheiro), maior parte das vezes fica mais barato e mais bem feito se comprarem de fabrica.
> A nao ser que como eu gostem de brincar ao Professor Pardal (brincar com eletronica e bricolage)


Para mim metade do gozo o hobby está precisamente nos DIY. Gostava de comprar algum equipamento, mas simplesmente não estou disposto a gastar 1500 numa calha de leds ou 800 em duas Vortech. Gostar gostava, mas tenho outras prioridades  :Coradoeolhos: 

Por isso, ou faço eu uma, ou espero que os chineses a façam barata. Como a segunda hipotese ainda não existe, resta-me a primeira.

----------


## João_Melo

Bom Dia.Paulo.
 encontrei isto:Guia: 9 LEDs de 1W equivale a uma lampada de quantos Watts ? - MercadoLivre


9 LEDs de 1W equivale a uma lampada de quantos Watts ? 
Autor: E-LED (113) 
Ver mais Guias do autor | Ver Produtos 
12 de 12 qualificaram esse guia como útil. Atualizado em 23/09/2008  







Há uma certa confusão no mercado brasileiro a respeito de LED de 1W e os focais que o utilizam 
Sem mencionar nomes mas note que há uma confusão no mercado brasileiro a respeito de potências produzidas por focais e iluminadores baseados em LEDs de 1W, uns falam em 1.200lumens equivalentes a lampadas de 120W outros falam em 1.000lumens equivalentes a lampada de 100W e outros simplesmente não possuem palpite algum e apenas copiam a fala do concorrente pois está dando certo, "então vamu nessa". Para uma pessoa sem formação em fisica óptica ou em luminotécnica parece um bicho de sete cabeças mas nos acompanhe iremos esclarecer de maneira simples e sem segredos, mesmo porque você tem olhos e bom senso e saberá distinguir que tal lampada é mais potente que o LED ou que esse focal brilha mais que o outro então mesmo sem formação em engenharia ou em luminotécnica você terá toda condição de averiguar e diferenciar o que é verdade do que é falso e tirando suas próprias conclusões notará que para distinguir o certo do errado bastará abrir os olhos. 

Consultando tabelas de alguns fabricantes de lampadas podemos notar  
Lampadas incandescentes de 100W  Lampadas incandescentes halogenas de 100W  
1200lumens  1800lumens  



Consultando tabelas dos 3 principais fabricantes de LED de 1W do mundo  
Para não haver descontentes e falatório porque pegamos informações desse ou daquele fabricante resolvemos consultar tabelas de 3 fabricantes ( os principais do mundo ) escolhemos 1 de cada continente assim sendo: 1) Lumileds fabricante norte americano hoje é uma empresa Philips dispensa maiores comentários, 2) Osram fabricante alemão bastante atuante no mercado brasileiro de lampadas e iluminação, 3) Edison-opto fabricante asiático com sede em Taiwan é destaque por produtos de excelente qualidade.  
LED de 1W  
Lumileds Philips  Osram Edison-opto 
de 30 a 45 lumens  46lumens 
note no datasheet que essa informação está em candelas, fizemos a conversão para lumens através de cálculos. 
 de 40 a 55 lumens  
Portanto caro amigo considerando a melhor hipótese, 9 LEDs de 1W produzirão 495lumens e não 1000 a 1200lumens como falam por aí e 495lumens correspondem a uma lampada incandescente de 50W ( aproximadamente ) ou a uma lampada halogena de 40W ( aproximadamente ) e não a lampadas de 100 a 120Watts como falam por aí.  

se fores ao link veras as tabelas que ajudam.


vai dando noticias.

JOÃO MELO

----------


## António Vitor

ter nota que as fluorescentes vulgares são muito mais eficientes que halogénio...tal como as hqi...
talvez 5x mais eficientes e essa tal melhor hipótese cai na eficiência de uma vulgar fluoreescente...
interessante.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Nesta fase do campeonato, se calhar tinhamos mais a ganhar com casos práticos de quem utiliza os LEDS! Pelo que fui conversando com pessoas que utilizam este sistema de iluminação, que em alguns casos já tive a oportunidade de ver, os corais tem uma reação normal, ou seja, abrem e fecham normalmente!
Resumindo, se calhar a teoria pode não ser o mais correcto. 
Para tirar conclusões, estou a montar um sistema de 120lts, um cubo, para fazer a experiencia. Vou utilizar um foco com 165 leds RGB, com este sistema podemos escolher praticamente a temperatura de cor que desejamos. Caso tenha bons resultados, irei substituir a minha iluminação HQI com actinicas 39W por leds.
Venham daí os resultados práticos para contrapor a teoria!

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Esta semana chegam os 20 Leds de 3W (100 lumens), conto no proximo fim de semana ja ter feito alguns testes e ter umas fotos para mostrar. 

Queria fazer a comparação com uma HQI de 70W e uma de 150 para ver a diferença, mas isso ainda vai dar algum trabalho. Vamos ver o que dá.

Entretanto se montares os teus, tira fotos do antes e do depois, com as mesmas definições da maquina para compararmos.

----------


## António Vitor

O espectro dos leds é muitissimo melhor...sim será a iluminação do futuro...

com meelhor quero eu dizre mais proximo do sol
a eficiência....pode ser relativaa...lumens e etc...podem querer dizeer pouco.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Já chegaram os Leds, vamos ver o que isto dá.

----------


## Henrique Oliveira

Queremos ver! queremos ver! Fotos! fotos! :Palmas:  :Palmas:  :Palmas:

----------


## António Vitor

O PAR pode ser melhor em lâmpadas tradicionais, ter picos de energia em algumas frequências fotossintéticas em que a fotossintese se faz melhor, isto pode dar bons PAR, mas será que não é mesmo assim melhor uma distribuição em todo o espectro. estou convencido que sim...isto a longo prazo.

afinal o sol é uniforme, e os corais vieram...do planeta terra banhado pelo sol.

comparar através do PAR pode não abonar favoravelmente aos leds, mas isso não representa que os leds não possam continuar a seer muito melhores watts por litro...

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> comparar através do PAR pode não abonar favoravelmente aos leds, mas isso não representa que os leds não possam continuar a seer muito melhores watts por litro...


Mas olha que já li em muitos foruns que os Leds têm PAR superior às HQI. Não sei promenores técnicos sobre as medições, varias fontes apontam para esses resultados. Apresar de a luz natural ser emitida em todas as frequências, os corais (e tudo o que é fotossintetico) tem picos de absorção a frequências muito curtas. Essa informação está bastante disponivel na net, um exemplo Advanced Aquarist's Online Magazine - Feature Article: Coral Coloration, Part Five: Non-fluorescent Chromoproteins (CP-480 to CP-562)

Ora emitindo os Leds em frequências muito mais estreitas que as HQI, é bem possivel que tenham realmente PAR muito superior, partindo do principio que estão perto das frequências de absorção dos corais. As HQI por outro lado emitem sempre muita luz na região dos vermelhos, que serve de pouco aos corais. Alias os vermelhos têm uma capacidade de penetração na àgua salgada muito fraca.

----------


## CelsoBastos

Como prometido, já efectuei a nova montagem:
cubo 50x50x50
Iluminação: foco 190 leds 10mm brancos

Resultado é este:










Com uma semana de utilização, os corais abrem normalmente, a luz é fantástica!
Vou apostar noutro tipo de corais para ver a reacão!

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Esse foco foi tu que construis-te, ou ja vinha montado?

cumps

----------


## CelsoBastos

Este foco já vinha montado.

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

Podes dizer onde compras-te e qunato custou, sff!

Cumps

----------


## CelsoBastos

Pedro procura nos primeiros posts deste topico.
Quanto ao preço, não tive de pagar!

----------


## Roberto Isidoro

> Pedro procura nos primeiros posts deste topico.
> Quanto ao preço, não tive de pagar!


Era bom mesmo  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:  :yb624:

----------


## Pedro Chouriço

> Pedro procura nos primeiros posts deste topico.
> Quanto ao preço, não tive de pagar!



E veio de Espanha ou mesmo de Pt?

Ainda oferecem mais?lol

cumps

----------


## CelsoBastos

Boas.

Para que não hajam duvidas, este foco veio de Espanha e não tive de pagar porque a empresa onde trabalho comercializa este material!
Como mandei vir para testes não tive que pagar  :yb665: 
Espero ter esclarecido  :Olá:

----------


## Marcos Martins

Boas,
mas quem não trabalha na sua empresa, tem que pagar quanto?  :SbSourire: 
Abraço

----------


## CelsoBastos

Respondendo a questão!

O foco que tenho de 192 leds 10mm tem o valor de 222,51
Tenho um outro foco de leds brancos com 146 leds de 0,5 mm com um grau de abertura 60º com ventilição e fotocelula

by DEMES, S.L. El mayor distribuidor de material electrónico de seguridad

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

alguém me podia dizer onde posso encomendar os tais leds de alta potência de 3w por 2 gostava de comprar alguém me pode ajudar?

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> alguém me podia dizer onde posso encomendar os tais leds de alta potência de 3w por 2 gostava de comprar alguém me pode ajudar?


Eu mandei vir os meus de Hong Kong.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

obrigado Paulo por me responderes mas se me ajudases mais um pouco é que Hong Kong é bastante grande se me arranjases uma pagina onde podese ver agradecia mt. um abraço

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Comprei aqui: eBay UK Shop - zdchao1981: 1W 3W 10W 20W 50W 100W LED, 3MM 5MM 8MM 10MM LED

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

será que éste led será bom?? ele diz que dá para aquarios.
1PCS 20Watt White 18 Chip LED 1000Lm Light free ship F on eBay, also LEDs, Components Supplies, Electrical Test Equipment, Business, Office Industrial (end time 18-Apr-09 20:49:43 BST)

digam algo, estou tentado a mandar vir...

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Quantos vais mandar vir? Isso assim por alto deverá equivalar a uma HQI de 70W. A cor não é a melhor. Normalmente utilizam-se metada brancos metade azuis para ficar com uma cor mais interessante.

Ja agora, ja alguma vez mandaste vir alguma coisa da China? Não te esqueças que existe alfandega. Normalmente demoram 2 meses a deixar passar o material e tens que pagar taxas... Para ai uns 20 ou 30%.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

eu tava a pensar usar essas para para cor branca e t5 atinicas para as azuis
Tipo 3 ou 4 destas brancas e duas t5 atinicas de 39w ou outros leds de cor azul em conjunto. o meu aquario é de 300l

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> eu tava a pensar usar essas para para cor branca e t5 atinicas para as azuis
> Tipo 3 ou 4 destas brancas e duas t5 atinicas de 39w ou outros leds de cor azul em conjunto. o meu aquario é de 300l


Isso é meia solução... Porque não substituires as actinicas? 4 ou 5 brancas + 4 ou 5 azuis alternadas e em principio nao precisavas de mais nada. Não sei bem é qual é o efeito com poucos leds porque não espalham muito a luz, e és capaz de ficar com uns focos em vez de ficares com tudo iluminado. 

Continuo a pensar que é melhor ter 10 pequenos que 1 grande porque ficas com a luz mais distribuida. Se quiseres esperar mais um dia ou dois vou colocar fotos da comparação da iluminação HQI + Actinicas com LEDS azuis e brancos. A calha está quase pronta e hoje ou amanha já meto as fotos do antes e do depois.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Ok migo fico a espera então dessas fotos, e já agora tu dizes em vez de 4 das de 20w 10 das brancas e 10 das azuis e de quantos watts cada led?

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Ok migo fico a espera então dessas fotos, e já agora tu dizes em vez de 4 das de 20w 10 das brancas e 10 das azuis e de quantos watts cada led?


Eu estava a pensar em 10 brancas e 10 azuis por cada de 20W no total metias 40 de cada de 3W. Isso até dava mais luz, mas 7 de 3W vai dar os tais 20W que tinhas pensado.

Mas olha que isto é só uma opinião... Nunca vi nada desse genero a funcionar, mas eu mandei vir um led de 10W e aquilo a 50cm da parede dá um circulo de cerca de 30cm. Por isso se meteres só 4 leds  vais ficar de certeza com muitas zonas escuras. 

Outra solução era usar leds de 10W e meter 8, que ficava mais bem distribuido e ja te resolvida o problema. Não sei é o que compensa mais em questão de preço. Acho que compensa os de 3W em vez dos maiores, mas é uma questão de fazeres contas.

----------


## Ricardo Bacelo

Paulo se não for muito pedir podias me dizer em quanto é que te ficou ous teus led??
é que pedi preço e o minimo que vendem é 100 unidades de cada led seria 100 de brancas e 100 das azuis de 3w fica em 506 dollares mais alfandega.

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Como prometido aqui vai a comparação entre a iluminação antiga e a nova com Leds.



A iluminação antiga tinha uma HQI BLV HIT-DE 70W 20.000K + T5 6.500K 15W. A iluminação com Leds tem 10x3W azuis + 10X3W brancos. 

Temos assim 85W na iluminação antiga e 50W com leds (os leds não são realmente de 3W, mas sim 3.7Vx700mA que dá 2.6W por Led, estando a trabalhar a 650mA). 

Em lumens temos cerca 1500 na HQI + 2000 na T5 (Esta HQI dá muito poucos lumens devido aos 20.000K), ou seja 3500 lumens na configuração original.

Na configuração com LEDS temos cerca de 100x20= 2000 lumens.

O aspecto da iluminação com LEDS é muito boa. A cor é excelente, e embora nas fotos isso nao se note tanto.

O problema é que simplesmente, os 20 leds não chegam para o aqua em questão. Penso que com mais 20 ficava com uma iluminação razoavel. Mas fazendo as contas, passava para 100W de consumo. 

Analisando em lumens, as HQI têm uma relação de cerca de 80 a 100 lumens por Watt (mais nas HQI mais potentes) e os leds que tenho apenas dão 40 lumens/W, por isso com estes vai ser dificil competir com as HQI.

Leds mais efecientes podem ser a soluçao, uma vez que ja existem no mercado LEDS que dão 200 lumens/W, mas o preço é bastante mais elevado.

Para mim, e para já, não vejo realmente maneira de substituir as HQI por Leds, mesmo a baixos preços, uma vez que obrigava a uma quantidade de LEDS enorme para aquas maiores que nanos. Para estes pode ser uma alternativa, mas apenas por questões esteticas. Em consumos vão continuar a não ser alternativa até os LEDS com maiores rendimentos ficarem economicos.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

> Temos assim 85W na iluminação antiga e 50W com leds (os leds não são realmente de 3W, mas sim 3.7Vx700mA que dá 2.6W por Led, estando a trabalhar a 650mA).


Boas,

No caso dos leds semelhantes aqueles da Cree, Luxeon, etc., os leds brancos acho que são habitualmente alimentados a 1000mA e os azuis a 700mA  :SbOk3:  talvez esse incremento coloque os lumens a um nível mais próximo da HQI...

Em relação à tonalidade da iluminação led, na foto aparenta estar ligeiramente violeta/lilaz... será da fotografia?

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

> Boas,
> 
> No caso dos leds semelhantes aqueles da Cree, Luxeon, etc., os leds brancos acho que são habitualmente alimentados a 1000mA e os azuis a 700mA  talvez esse incremento coloque os lumens a um nível mais próximo da HQI...
> 
> Em relação à tonalidade da iluminação led, na foto aparenta estar ligeiramente violeta/lilaz... será da fotografia?


Pelo que vi os Luxeon são semelhantes, com os mesmos lumens e correntes. Todos podem é ser utilizados a 1250mA em impulsos, o que reduz muito o consumo (até metade) e a nossa vista não nota a diferença. Lembrei-me de testar isso, mas será que apesar de nós nao conseguirmos ver aquilo a piscar o corais também não conseguem? A energia que recebem vai ser menor, apesar de nós vermos mais luz.

De qualquer maneira, se a 1000mA derem 160 lumens (vi isso em qualquer lado) continuam com 43 lumens/W. Muito baixo.

Quanto à cor, acho muito mais interessante. Os azuis sao espectaculares. Dão um brilho que não vi com mais nenhuma iluminação. As fotos realmente não mostram o efeito. Um video talvez desse uma melhor ideia. Os reflexos da àgua a mexer são expectaculares. As HQI dão o mesmo efeito, mas mais intenso e e menor quantidade.

----------


## Artur Fonseca

Hmmm.. acho estranho o modo dos impulsos... nuns fóruns americanos há um tipo que fez um guia de iluminação led e ele recomenda que os leds sejam alimentados com corrente contínua e fixa (1000mA para brancos e 700 para azuis) e é a voltagem que varia, em que cada controlador desses (buckpuc) dá para ligar um máximo de 5 a 6 leds em série.

Acho que é possível usar uns 1300mA nos brancos, só que isso acarreta mais dissipação de calor (logo nec. melhor refrigeração) bem como diminui a duração estimada dos leds (em vez dos 8 a 10 anos, deve ficar reduzida consideravelmente). 

De resto, a própria iluminação led tem essa característica muito fixe da cintilação da luz, não sei se será esses os impulsos, que normalmente conseguimos nos leds moonlight

Os lumens, aqueles leds Kree Q5 brancos, acho que ronda os 240 lumens por 3 watts, portanto uns 80 lumens bem jeitosos, mas deve depender dos fabricantes... 

Confesso que ainda não arranjei leds destes de alta intensidade. Até ao momento só andei a experimentar os leds de 5mm para moonlight e gostei dos resultados. E com as lâmpadas T5 a precisarem de substituição  lá por volta de Setembro/Outubro, espero nessa altura já ter actualizado para uma calha de leds.

Parece que há uns controladores que dão para controlar dinamicamente a corrente, e então, combinando os brancos e azuis, teoricamente dá para definir e progamar a temperatura que quizermos, tipo entre 10000 e 20000K. A simulação de nascer e por do sol progressivos por exemplo. O americano diz é que estes controladores variáveis são muito mais ineficientes em termos energéticos e mesmo na durabilidade dos leds.

Entretanto há uma calha tipo Ferrari dos leds... ecrã lcd com controlo e programação... só para ilustrar...
http://glassbox-design.com/2008/pfo-...estic-with-i5/

Mas daqui a uns tempos, isto deve estar mais evoluído, então até mesmo nestes pormenores a iluminação led será um show  :SbSourire2:

----------

